# any reports from SGI



## mlbowfin (Oct 12, 2016)

heading down this weekend for a much needed dose of salt, anyone down there now or just getting back have any good news?


----------



## Bama B (Oct 12, 2016)

I dont think there is a lot of fishing going on. most of us on the coast are trying to put are homes back together. We have a lot of forum members here and neighbors who have suffered great losses in terms of property and equipment.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Prayers for yall Bama I have family and friends all over the Islands in Savannah, but he is talking about St. George Island on the Gulf Of Mexico.

I'm headed down tomorrow myself, would love to hear how the fishing is!


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 12, 2016)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Prayers for yall Bama I have family and friends all over the Islands in Savannah, but he is talking about St. George Island on the Gulf Of Mexico.
> 
> I'm headed down tomorrow myself, would love to hear how the fishing is!



Good luck Stonewall, kind of looks like the cut in your avatar..


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 13, 2016)

JUST GOT BACK FISHING WAS A TOUGH. THE WIND DID Not LET UP WHILE DOWN THERE. DID MANAGE TO BRING BACK 100 white trout and a couple of reds. The bay along 97 seemed to be the best as far as wind not Beating it up. Trout came off the old bridge. Took a charter out and he took us to catch more whit trout even after we told him we wanted to go look for some reds.  The fishing should be really good in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 13, 2016)

thanks for the update Fourfingers, the kids always have a blast when the white trout are thick like that and makes pretty good table fair..


----------



## sadler5817 (Oct 13, 2016)

We got here yesterday to stay a couple days. Surf fishing has been bad. Only caught pinfish and catfish. Gonna try the old bridge tomorrow. Never came this late in the year before but never would have guessed I wouldn't be able to catch a whiting...


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 13, 2016)

We caught a cut bait to catch the white trout. They bite sort of soft the cut it up into small pieces. I had to start with a nasty cat fish We would sort slowly drag it away when they that way we could fell them. cut bait to get some but once i got some I didn't use the cat fish no more. We fish in the afternoon and drop a lattern off the side to draw up bait fish. Hope this helps let us know if catch some. Did have a big red on one night but didn't get it in the net.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 14, 2016)

That is the cut in my Avatar, we caught to slot reds yesterday afternoon and about 7 or 8 speckled trout only 2 of those were keepers. About to head out again in a few.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 14, 2016)

Stonewall 2 said:


> That is the cut in my Avatar, we caught to slot reds yesterday afternoon and about 7 or 8 speckled trout only 2 of those were keepers. About to head out again in a few.



not a bad start, thanks for the update. best of luck!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yesterday the wind really got us, so we trailered the boat about lunch time and headed over to the state park so we could hide from that east wind and caught about 30 speckled trout and one redfish only two of the trout were keepers though. Had this unexpected visitor show up and try and get in our boat. This was a first for me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 17, 2016)

There are some giant cotton mouths on the island as well!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope they stay on the island, and out of my boat! Glad a kayaker didn't come up by that snake and not notice because he didn't want to be in that water. When I saw him and moved the boat towards him I thought he was dead as soon as he saw our boat he came to life and must of thought he found a ride and was getting on our boat(didn't happen)! I guess he was fishing on the bank and got disoriented because he was 150 to 200 yards from shore in any direction.

How did you end up doing bowfin?


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 19, 2016)

Half way through and not the best of luck, brought kayak instead of boat and it hasn't touched the water. I'm staying in the plantations so I've hit the cut a few times and managed two flounder the rest has been junk even caught a lizard fish after destroying a bag Gulp jerk shad! Thought it was another flounder. Other than that a few white trout and whiting off the old bridge and more junk.. Going to hit it hard the next couple days doing the Man Venture thing and hopefully get a few. I've been enjoying the time with my wife and kid thus far but it is time to get serious


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 20, 2016)

If you go the state park with your yak try the shoreline on right side coming out into the bay from the second boat ramp. We caught a lot of trout there just mostly shorts, maybe some big ones will show up for you, also picked up a few on the west side of goose island. Good luck! Keep your eyes open for rattlesnakes wanting to hitch a ride


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 20, 2016)

I was there past weekend.  Did ok on the island side pier at night.  Couldn't fish the surf, wind was way too bad.  Hit or miss on the east end as well, a few mackerel, reds, n jacks.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 20, 2016)

This morning was a different ball game! I caught one gargantuan Red and one nice slot sized at the cut on the beach side. While I was fishing I saw two Tarpon bust fish inside the cut as well as other giant things but all that stopped once the sun popped up. Going to take my big gear their tomorrow and see if I can get a pole stripped by one


----------

